# SLIPKNOT-Bassist Paul Gray verstorben



## amon amarth (22 Juni 2010)

Paul Gray, Bassist von SLIPKNOT, ist am 24. Mai 2010 in einem Hotelzimmer in Urbandale/Iowa tot aufgefunden worden. Es gibt keine Hinweise auf Fremdverschulden. Das endgültige Ergebnis der toxokologischen Untersuchung ergab, dass eine Überdosis Morphium und Fentanyl in Kombination mit einer vorliegenden Herzerkrankung Ursache des Todes gewesen sind. . Er hinterlässt seine schwangere Frau Brenna Paul.


8.April 1972 - 24.Mai 2010​ 


 



RIP​


----------



## Q (22 Juni 2010)

Arme Brenna... R.I.P. Paul. :thx: amon für die Info!


----------



## Punisher (22 Juni 2010)

R.i.p.


----------



## Karrel (22 Juni 2010)

Klar, um Slipknot trauern aber keine Sau erwähnt a nur annährungsweise das Ronnie James Dio verstorben ist! oder hab ich da was verpasst!

R.I.P. Ronnie!


----------



## Karrel (22 Juni 2010)

na ok, nur weil ich seine musik nich mag heißt es ja nich das er en schlechter kerl war:

R.I.P. Paul


----------



## Mandalorianer (22 Juni 2010)

*Die Musik ist nicht mein Geschmack aber möge er in Frieden ruhen 

Gruss Gollum*​


----------



## amon amarth (22 Juni 2010)

sind zwei posts von Ronnie James Dio da, karrel.


----------

